# Stove Cover



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking to buy a cover for my stove in my 210RS. We hardly ever cook inside and it would be nice to have a cover so as to have more counter space. right now I have a cutting board that I sit on top but would like to have something like a cover that is attached to the stove top so I won't have to move it when we are traveling. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I added some rubber feet pad to the bottom of a cutting board and not it is rock solid. Never moves in travel. Just take the metal grate off...flip it over on the cutting board and apply the feet so it is a snug fit.	Whola....problem solved.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The stove covers are readily available either online or from your local dealer's parts department.

They mount with 2 screws to the back of the stove and flip out of the way when needed.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you're going to add a wooden cover, just take it off before lighting the stove.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> If you're going to add a wooden cover, just take it off before lighting the stove.


...oh now I understand why I keep burning up all my cutting boards....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

wv outbacker said:


> Looking to buy a cover for my stove in my 210RS. We hardly ever cook inside and it would be nice to have a cover so as to have more counter space. right now I have a cutting board that I sit on top but would like to have something like a cover that is attached to the stove top so I won't have to move it when we are traveling. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


We have a full sized plastic cutting board with that shelf-grippy-stuff on the under side. We also rarely use the inside stovetop or oven so the cutting board makes a good counter top. It's white, is great for cutting (duh!) and is easily washed. It also never moves in travel.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> We have a full sized plastic cutting board with that shelf-grippy-stuff on the under side. We also rarely use the inside stovetop or oven so the cutting board makes a good counter top. It's white, is great for cutting (duh!) and is easily washed. It also never moves in travel.


We have a similar one as noted above, but it is made of wood. It made the trip from Illinois to Florida last year without falling off the stove top and I'd give it two thumbs up


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

My two cents: We "rarely" cooked inside so I bought a stove cover - mounts with two screws, double hinged so it foleds out of the way. Well, it seems that our "rarely" was all in my mind. What a pain! Every time I wanted to boil water for tea or hot chocolate, I had to move stuff and find a place to put it so I could fold up the cover out of the way. After a year or two of this I finally took it off and ended up throwing it away.


----------

